# candle and soap websets



## lavender.dreams.candles (Apr 17, 2009)

does anyone know of any free candle and soap websets that are country type??
I'm not really into my webset on my site now that I'm getting it close to being done and well, I just want to see what's out there for options.
I hope someone can help me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you find anything lavender ?


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Apr 25, 2009)

Nothing yet, Ktn..... Can you help???


----------



## angbaby4974 (Apr 26, 2009)

I do graphics, & I would make a set for you.  Get in touch with me & let me know what you have in mind.  I will be in & out this coming week, so if I don't get back with you right away, that's why.


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 3, 2009)

Just a teaser of the set I put together for her


----------



## rszuba (May 17, 2009)

i love that, it looks really beautiful


----------

